# Zufalls generierte Labyrinthe



## Fazzoletti9 (10. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin recht neu bei der Java Programmierung, bin gerade dabei die Tutorien von Quaxli durch zu arbeiten (Herzlichen dank Quaxli sehr gut geschrieben sehr gut verständlich habe schon einiges gelernt hatte nur einmal kurz Probleme mit Eclipse und einbinden der Grafiken aber sonst alles super).
Mein Problem ist fuer meine Informatik Vorlesung beim Studium muss ich dieses Semester eine Projektarbeit schreiben inklusive einem Programm und ich habe mich unwissentlich dazu verpflichtet ein Labyrinth Spiel mit zufällig generierten Labyrinthen zu Schreiben. Ich meine schon ein bisschen was von Mathe zu verstehen aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt doch planlos wie ich zufällig generierte Labyrinthe verwirklichen kann. Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee? Ich habe mal ein bisschen Gegoogelt und hier gesucht und Mathestudenten gefragt aber die konnten mir alle nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Ich will jetzt keinen fertigen Code oder so etwas von euch, aber vielleicht kennt ihr ja Algorithmen fuer solche Probleme, es muss sich ja vor mir schon mal jemand damit befasst haben oder? *g*

           Mit freundlichen Grüßen
          Ben


----------



## SlaterB (10. Apr 2009)

algorithmus labyrint - Google Search
->
Think Labyrinth: Maze Algorithms
+
Think Labyrinth!


----------



## André Uhres (11. Apr 2009)

Labyrinth.jar  (Quellcode im jar)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Apr 2009)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> Labyrinth.jar  (Quellcode im jar)



Das ist ja cool! :applaus:
Sehr schön gemacht, verbessert die Laune 

Sind alle generierte Labyrinthe einfach zusammenhängend, oder gibt es auch labyrinthe, wo man um irgendwelche ecken im Kreis laufen kann?


----------



## André Uhres (11. Apr 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Sind alle generierte Labyrinthe einfach zusammenhängend, oder gibt es auch labyrinthe, wo man um irgendwelche ecken im Kreis laufen kann?


Ich hab das Ding ursprünglich aufgrund des hier vorgestellten Algoritmus gebaut: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/41180-labyrintherstellung.html
Das wurde irgendwo im Web noch näher beschrieben, finde die Stelle aber jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich weiss nur noch, dass es immer eine Lösung gibt, wenn die Labyrinthe so erstellt werden.


----------

